# Hapkido Training Videos?



## vanhanboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all!

I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone can help suggestion a good training video for Hapkido. Also, has anyone tried site like TotalVid or VideoWaza.com? They seem to offer a lot of stuffs but I'm not sure if they are any good. Any suggestions would help. Thanks!!


----------



## zDom (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally, I would advise NOT trying to learn anything from a video until you have at least first-dan ranking under a qualified hapkido instructor in person.

Just my opinion, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with Scott, the thing is with hapkido you loose way too much in the non translation.  I mean, hapkido is an art you have to feel to understand.  Just my .02


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 11, 2008)

If he has some background in a grappling art like jujutsu, it's certainly possible to pick up a few tricks from a video.  I know because I done this with a few judo throws.  

It really depends on your goals.  If you want to learn hapkido fully with all its principles and signature nuances by lineage, sure, videos aren't the way to do it.  However, can you learn something useful from a video with or without intent to see qualified instructor for further refinement?  Absolutely.  It just depends on the type of learner you are and whether you are self-aware enough with your body to know when a movement is correct or not.


----------



## vanhanboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Good points. I do understand there is no way to learn a martial art simply from watching videos. Though one can probably pick up a trick or two from watching. I also think it depends greatly on the quality of the video instructions. Some of the tapes out there are no more than promotional videos for the instructor or the school....not ideal for learning at all!


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 12, 2008)

By the way, I have purchased the Alain Burrese videos, and I think they're very instructional by design.  Look at his Lock On series especially.


----------



## vanhanboy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I have seen Alain's sample videos. Those look good. Seems instructional.


----------



## Defensive Edge Training (Jan 19, 2008)

You may wish to contact Grand Master Rudy Timmerman of the NKMAA. He has prepared several excellent training videos on Hapkido.

[SIZE=-1]www.*nkmaa*.com

[/SIZE]


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2008)

zDom said:


> Personally, I would advise NOT trying to learn anything from a video until you have at least first-dan ranking under a qualified hapkido instructor in person.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this.


 


matt.m said:


> I agree with Scott, the thing is with hapkido you loose way too much in the non translation. I mean, hapkido is an art you have to feel to understand. Just my .02


 
I agree with zDom and Matt..You need a real good working knowledge before you can experienment..


----------

